# 1/24/21 knapp rd. Pine trees.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Was out and about yesterday afternoon @ westbranch doing some shore walking and came across a couple hundred pine trees in lot.

Don.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like Matt Wolfe is back in action. A lot of us West Branchers should give him a call and see whether they need any help.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I just sent him an email. I’ll let you know if we are allowed to help. With the covid, the answer is probably no.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Any ice?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Middle of lake wide open along with water under bridge...(rock spring rd.) Even campground cove going out to lake had open water. Most back coves had ice...I didn't venture to far from land as about 10 feet out cracks started here and there...

Don.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Dang, unless we get a polar vortex or the forecast changes I don’t think the branch will completely lock up. Kinda surprised the campground area didn’t fully lock in. I was able to get out there a couple years ago when we had a short ice season. Looks like the only opportunities at the branch will be some isolated bays that have ice on them now. It would be great to know where they drop those trees tho. I know the odnr usually posts their location on an interactive map online. Not sure how up to date they keep it. Last time I saw the map the most recent info they had was from 2012. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Lots of nice fish habitat. or maybe some nice Musky all you can eat smorgasbords


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice to see! I hope they get set in a good location. Ive Seen a lot at other lakes that look like they should have been set 20’ further out. I appreciate anything they do though.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, Matt got back to me yesterday afternoon.
While appreciative of the offer, as I figured, they will be using staff only to place the trees. They have been told to keep public interactions to a minimum. At this time he cannot say when they will be placed.
They need some cold weather to firm up the ground or will wait for the water to come back to normal pool so they can place by boat.
Right now waiting for either.
Once placed just email him and he will send you a .kmz file that will show you the placement of all the structures they place in google earth.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Please post if you happen to the get the file.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

There was trees piled up like that at Wingfoot last winter.
Don't think they ever got enough ice to place them.
Couple weeks after I saw them they were gone.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I will call him to utilize them best they got to be deep enough for when the winter draw down they are not exposed so they last longer! Plus deeper will hold fish more during all months more!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

At ladue they wait till ice off and boat them out every year


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here’s the 2018 data. Now if only I can figure out how to attach the attachment with the .kmz file. 

Hello! My name is Matt Wolfe and I am a Fisheries Biologist with the ODNR Division of Wildlife. You had previously contacted me in regards to our Google Earth File that contains all of our structure placements that concentrate fish in our lakes up in Northeast Ohio. We added a few sites to our list in 2018, so I am just email you today with the updates.

The Google Earth KMZ file has been updated and is attached. The KMZ file can be downloaded straight to Google Earth which contains all of the structure work we have done over the past few years. I have eliminated all of the older structures that are probably no longer there, and each GPS point was ground truthed to ensure the accuracy of the sites. Feel free to pass it on to others who might be interested! They can also contact me and I would be more than happy to add them to my distribution list. We place 500 structures per year into our waters here in Northeast Ohio, so we do update this information regularly.

If you click on each spot, it will provide you with the details of where the structure location. As far as locating these devices, I have given you the coordinates taken from one of our GPS units. Keep in mind that it is possible for these structures to move a couple of feet while we are introducing them and coordinates vary by whatever GPS model you use. If there are issues with the points, set your map datum to NAD 83 since that is what we use. Most maps that are included in handheld GPS units and combo GPS / depth finder units are set in either NAD 83 by default. My advice to you is to go the general spots that I have marked and then use your fish finder to locate the devices on the bottom. They should be fairly noticeable off of the bottom.

This past year, our structure placements included…..

Berlin Reservoir
Continuing off of the work we did before, we have expanded the footprint of the structures we place by the Price Street Access area. Throughout the winter months, we placed 1,200 recycled Christmas trees along the lake bottom for anglers to utilize. Anglers can access this area by wading, small boats at the old launch, or boating up lake from the new boat ramp off of German Church Road. GPS Coordinates are N 40 o 58’ 27.4” / W 81o 6’ 23.6” to N 40 o 58’ 30.3” / W 81o 6’ 22.0” to N 40 o 58’ 28.3” / W 81o 6’ 20.1”. Structures were placed from 4-10 feet in depth. Work was done during the annual winter drawdown since the shoreline was exposed.

Pymatuning Reservoir
This past June, we placed 125 Porcupine Crib Juniors just to the North of the Orchard Boat Launch on the Pennsylvania side of the lake. Due to ideal conditions, the project site was one that we wanted to do for a while but were limited in accessing. GPS Coordinates are N 41 o 35’ 16.2” / W 80o30’ 27.7” to N 41 o 35’ 8.6” / W 80o 30’ 27.6” Structures were placed from 6-10feet in depth.

I hope that this information on our lakes helps. We WANT people to catch fish! If you do fish the structures that we mentioned and have some luck, please feel free to share it with us. If you or anyone else has any further questions or would like additional assistance, feel free to contact me at our district office in Akron. Hopefully you get the file and you can use it this year! Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

No clue on how to get that attachment on here. Any thoughts? 
otherwise I’ll have to do it on the PC when I get time.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Lewzer, does this link have the updates?






__





ODNR Map Viewer






gis.ohiodnr.gov


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I downloaded the .KMZ file from the ODNR website about 10 years ago. With this new website they have, I don't know where the KMZ file would be. If you click on the fish structures on the map, it will give you the latitude and longitude.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I downloaded a District 3 fishing devices kmz file just now from https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-Devices.kmz&usg=AOvVaw1hYd6opmd4KGP8EaR1J6cO 2015 is the latest data. I searched Ohio District 3 Fish Concentration Devices in case that weird link doesn't work.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Update with pine trees. It's no secret as where they are. Most west of gravel launch and only footsteps from shore...maybe just under water when pool is up.

Still cool with structure as there is almost none with Knapp rd.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Update with pine trees. It's no secret as where they are. Most west of gravel launch and only footsteps from shore...maybe just under water when pool is up.
> 
> Still cool with structure as there is almost none with Knapp rd.
> View attachment 464741
> View attachment 464742


All kinds of structure on the bank but not in deep water! Come on bud don’t u see all the lay downs ,button bushes ,and willows in the shallows


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree Brad. They need some on 10-15 fow and deeper. I’ll let them know my thoughts but I assume from where they historically placed them, ir more about providing shore anglers access. Everywhere they place them has been shallow enough that they are high and dry at drawdown time. 
Give Matt a call or email. They are very interested in our feedback on these structure placements.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I will try again with covid he was working from home had to get email address but I didn’t I was driving! But with the governor opening everything maybe he is back in the office


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> [email protected]


Thx


----------

